# 5 year old Pajero



## uncommonfavor (May 3, 2009)

Is it advisable to purchase a Pajero that is 5 years old with a 90,000 KM ?.

I have a low budget because i plan to use if for only 1 to 2 years at the most.

I found one for 40K, is that a reasonable price?

Any advice is greatly appreciated.


----------



## HamishUK (Oct 20, 2009)

IMO kms are a bad indicator of how good a car is, the main things are:
has it had all of its services, 
has it had any accidents, 
has it been off road much
is the condition good (torn seats, cigarette burns, scratched bodywork etc)

90000 is not too many kms, only 18000 a year. In the UK I wouldn't be worries unless a car was over 200,000km, but over here i'm not sure how the climate affects them.

Whetever the case Pajeros are great cars, reliable, and have good resale


----------



## Guest (Jul 12, 2010)

Check out Dubai Property Real Estate for Sale and Rent. Jobs in Dubai, Classifieds in Dubai with Dubizzle.com to compare prices.


----------



## uncommonfavor (May 3, 2009)

HamishUK said:


> IMO kms are a bad indicator of how good a car is, the main things are:
> has it had all of its services,
> has it had any accidents,
> has it been off road much
> ...



Thanks for your reply.


----------



## mgb (Sep 6, 2008)

Agree 100% with Hamish UK. Anything Japanese will keep its value well, now is a great time to buy, but a rotten time to sell, as so many expats are heading home! If you are planning to take it offroad though, take it easy as the bumpers are quite easy to break!


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

mgb said:


> Agree 100% with Hamish UK. Anything Japanese will keep its value well, now is a great time to buy, but a rotten time to sell, as so many expats are heading home! If you are planning to take it offroad though, take it easy as the bumpers are quite easy to break!


Even better (if you're going to use it in the dunes, gat a garage to remove them and replace them with steel ones, that way you get no damage to them and you have better approach angles on the dunes.

Then when you sell it put your bumpers back on, hey presto, never been off road....


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

And the above would be the issue to the unsuspecting buyers... the vehicle 'looks' ok but could have been abused properly. 

If you are not very familiar with vehicles, suggest taking it to a very thorough mechanic.... And not just the neighborhood garage guy who seems to not know a whole lot beyond oil changes!


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

You can easily tell Jynxy if a vehicle has been used extensively off road, from the condition of the tyres (all that inflate/deflate causes wear) and esp on the underneath, there'll be loads of scratches etc. All of which can be bodged up with a liberal spraying of that black stuff (can't recall what it's called) so if said vehicle has it (and it's newly applied) then caveat emptor...


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

I know this Andy... 

But other people might thing if it looks decently good on the outside, and the engine 'looks' clean (fresh spray), then its well taken care of. 

I do change my own oil and do basic stuff on my car, truck, and motorcycles...


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

It wasn't for your information hun, I know you know....


----------



## DubaiCharmer (Jul 8, 2010)

uncommonfavor said:


> Is it advisable to purchase a Pajero that is 5 years old with a 90,000 KM ?.
> 
> I have a low budget because i plan to use if for only 1 to 2 years at the most.
> 
> ...


Hey mate , 

i think u should look around more ..
:ranger:
since acutally some new pajeros are in the range of 70-90k .. i think u should look around before payin that much on a 5 yr old pajero , 

try dubbizzle classifeds ur gna find plenty of chocies ..

Good luck :eyebrows:


----------



## uncommonfavor (May 3, 2009)

Thank you all for your replies. There are so many Pajeros in Dubai and they are cheaper than Prados but i think $9000 for a five year old car is still excessive.


----------



## uncommonfavor (May 3, 2009)

i found a pajero and the seller said the vehicle is a good desert vehicle and it has been driven in the desert once or twice. He said Pajeros are built for the desert. 

Is it ok to purchase a used car that has been off road and how risky is it?

Not knowing anything about cars, any help will be greatly appreciated.


----------



## mgb (Sep 6, 2008)

uncommonfavor said:


> i found a pajero and the seller said the vehicle is a good desert vehicle and it has been driven in the desert once or twice. He said Pajeros are built for the desert.
> 
> Is it ok to purchase a used car that has been off road and how risky is it?
> 
> Not knowing anything about cars, any help will be greatly appreciated.


We are very experienced offroaders and we do not consider pajeros to be "built for the desert". We run trips for UAEOFFROADERS and the two cars most likely to lose bits of trim and bumper even on easy trips, in our personal opinion, are Ford Explorers and Pajeros! 

If you want to go to the desert with your car, the best thing is to join a club BEFORE you buy anything, see if you can go along as a passenger with a Marshal, and you will see for yourself the capability of the car.

As for buying a car that has been in the desert before - find yourself a trustworthy mechanic, and have him have a look at it before you commit to buy!

BTW I wouldn't recommend buying a Pajero and changing to a steel bumper - they are now being clamped down on by Police - you risk a 600dhs fine and your vehicle being impounded for up to 14 days if you have one!


----------

